# Vector twin halogen lamp converted to HID



## English_Mart (Oct 31, 2007)

Well after looking inside the lamp I thought there just might be enough space for the ballasts to go, if not then I'd just tape them to outside underneath and find a way to tidy it up later.

For those that know what this lamp is (and it doesn't seem to have been very popular) it's a big black lump with a 7Ah lead acid battery inside and runs 2 H7 100w halogen bulbs in its standard trim, from the front the reflector houses the 2 bulbs each in its own reflector -which over lap a bit in the middle, I like it cos it's different.







It was pretty bright like that, but one of the bulbs died and while I was looking for some new ones on ebay I noticed some HID kits. I wasn't sure if the 7Ah battery would be man enough for the task of running 2 55W HID bulbs and initially ordered a 35W kit - but changed my mind later and upgraded to the 55's. I could always try and shove a better power source in there if necessary.

When the kit arrived the ballasts looked quite big and I was sceptical as to whether I'd get them in the body. I didn't need to worry! After pulling out the plastic gubbings that held the battery in place, the 2 ballasts dropped in perfect, lying flat on the head of the battery, with the wiring from the ballasts pointing at the wiring attached to the lamp switch. The reflector dropped back in on top and only required a little push to seat.

Flipped the switch and both bulbs lit up fine. I think the battery was quite low as after only a couple of mins use one bulb switched off - I could turn it back on but then the other would go off. I left the battery charging and took the lamp with me when I walked the dog later. WOW!!! now that it was dark I could see just how much light this thing chucks out. It's insane!! It just lit up everything in front as far as I could see, a whole lot of fun.

Unfortunately it only lasted about 7 mins this time - I've ordered a new battery to try, the one in there now had sat around with out being charged probably for over 6 months. If I can get nearer to 20 mins out of it I'll be happy, otherwise I'll have to look at making a Nimh pack - or something else (I know I'll find plenty of options on this board :thumbsup

I'll add to this post over the next few days with some pics and beam shots.

I'm amazed at how easy it was to do this and I'm well chuffed that the ballasts fit in so well and especially impressed with sheer amount of light it produces :twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs

Edit - Beams shots futher down in the thread now.

regards,

Martin


----------



## KevinL (Oct 31, 2007)

Always a nice upgrade: buy cheap spotlight using anemic automotive bulb, slap HID bulb into it, party on 

Seems that the batteries are pretty weak too: you should get a lot more than 7 minutes, even on two bulbs. 2x55W is still less than 2x100W. 

Which kit did you get and which seller did you buy from? I am looking at building a similar spot.. I've done it before, this will be my second generation spotlight, bigger, brighter, and better. Especially interested in the 50W kits if they are not too expensive. 

I used to run a 10 or 11 cell ( can't remember) NiMH pack, 2500mAH high rate cells, and I'd get nearly half an hour on a single 35W.

My adventure: http://lights.lightrefineries.org/?page_id=94


----------



## mdocod (Nov 1, 2007)

great job!... hey I've been keeping my eyes out for one of these bad boys and haven't seen em around... any recommended places to buy one or order one from?


----------



## English_Mart (Nov 1, 2007)

KevinL said:


> Always a nice upgrade: buy cheap spotlight using anemic automotive bulb, slap HID bulb into it, party on


 
 suprising how big a grin it put on my face. 



> Seems that the batteries are pretty weak too: you should get a lot more than 7 minutes, even on two bulbs. 2x55W is still less than 2x100W.


 
Yeah, I think the battery was weak, it's been charging again for over 12 hours now, the green light still isn't on, I seem to remember that it can take 24-30 hour to do a full recharge on an empty cell - so I'm hoping to get a lot more out of it. Unfortunately I don't understand the physics going on, you see these HID's being advertised as 50% more efficient, so you'd think that all other things being equal I should get nearly 4 times the run time with the 55W compared to the 100W halogens



> Which kit did you get and which seller did you buy from? I am looking at building a similar spot.. I've done it before, this will be my second generation spotlight, bigger, brighter, and better. Especially interested in the 50W kits if they are not too expensive.


 
Not sure who made the kit, bought it off ebay, there is a flyer that came with it giving a link to www.convert2xenon.com - they may be uk only based though? they cost me a little under £100 so possibly not the cheapest source, the 35W kit was £20 less. I got the 4300K temperature ones. 



> I used to run a 10 or 11 cell ( can't remember) NiMH pack, 2500mAH high rate cells, and I'd get nearly half an hour on a single 35W.
> 
> My adventure: http://lights.lightrefineries.org/?page_id=94


----------



## English_Mart (Nov 1, 2007)

mdocod said:


> great job!... hey I've been keeping my eyes out for one of these bad boys and haven't seen em around... any recommended places to buy one or order one from?


 
I think I got mine of ebay....but I just looked and couldn't find any one selling it.


----------



## KevinL (Nov 1, 2007)

English_Mart said:


> suprising how big a grin it put on my face.
> 
> Yeah, I think the battery was weak, it's been charging again for over 12 hours now, the green light still isn't on, I seem to remember that it can take 24-30 hour to do a full recharge on an empty cell - so I'm hoping to get a lot more out of it. Unfortunately I don't understand the physics going on, you see these HID's being advertised as 50% more efficient, so you'd think that all other things being equal I should get nearly 4 times the run time with the 55W compared to the 100W halogens



No detailed understanding of physics needed, just a quick bunch of electrical calculations. I'll skip the 'deep theory' and use rough, approximate numbers but they will give you a good enough idea of what you can expect. 

All of this stuff is assuming that everything runs at their rated wattages. My spotlight, prior to modification, had a "150W" bulb, at least that was marked on the base. I threw a digital multimeter on it and it read 2 amps. 2A x 12 volts = 24 watts. Hardly 150W. (note that all these systems, including HID, are nominally 12 volts, but really tolerate a voltage range of 10-16V)

That was one ambitious spot, but it would run for quite a long time because it only pulled 2A from the battery pack. 

Battery packs are measured in mAH or AH. SLA's would be around 7-9AH, let's take it as 9 for your spotlight. 

Normally, 200 watts for both lamps running simultaneously would be 200/12 = 16.6 amps. 

9AH / 16.6 amp draw = 0.54 hours, or slightly more than 30 minutes. This is assuming your SLA delivers full 9AH of capacity. Most do not. 

HID would reduce wattage to 2 x 55 = 110 watts, or 110/12 = 9.1 amps

9AH / 9.1 amps = almost a full hour of runtime


Your battery probably isn't performing as well as it should. You might be better off replacing it with a high capacity NiMH battery pack and high speed NiMH pack charger.


----------



## 2000xlt (Nov 10, 2007)

Do we get to see some pictures, mabey some beamshots, or a video of it firing it up.


----------



## 2000xlt (Nov 10, 2007)

Do we get to see some pictures, mabey some beamshots, or a video of it firing it up.


----------



## Beer (Nov 11, 2007)

2000xlt said:


> Do we get to see some pictures, mabey some beamshots, or a video of it firing it up.


 

+1


----------



## KartRacer31 (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Fird (Nov 15, 2007)

+ another 1


----------



## Beer (Nov 15, 2007)

.......were waaaaaaaaaiting...........


:naughty:


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 16, 2007)

I"d like some pics as well. I have a vector double like the one you describe I think. I've thought about converting it to NiMh, and I may as while do an automotive HID conversion while I'm at it.


----------



## English_Mart (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok ladies and jellyspoons, I've gone and taken a few snaps for you all 

I took the following torches out with me, my new 110W HID vector, a 85W H4 12V lamp and my Mag85 with Fivemega 3 inch head. All had freshly charged batteries.






All the outdoors shots had white balance set to 4300K. 

These first 3 were 1.3 seconds exposure at f5.6 and ISO 400.

First the Vector twin HID






Next the 12V yellow 85W H4 Lamp






And lastly the Mag85 






These next 2 had longer exposure of 3 seconds

Vector






Yellow lamp






These next lot are all the Vector, same exposure
















And finally the guts, the ballasts fit in perfectly, with the reflector in place the back of the bulbs put a small amount of pressure on the ballast, which are sat directly on top of the battery.






Overall I'm really pleased with it. I got 17 mins of run time out of it on a fully charged battery. I may get more out of a new battery.

Finally, image links working!!!

Regards

Martin


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 17, 2007)

Hmmm I'm not seeing the pics. 
Anyone else seeing them? Thanks


----------



## English_Mart (Nov 17, 2007)

PhantomPhoton said:


> Hmmm I'm not seeing the pics.
> Anyone else seeing them? Thanks


 
:mecry: I'm not seeing them either....maybe the post is too big with all the pictures

try the link to my web page while I try and work out why whats wrong http://www.pbase.com/mart_williams/image/89039024 the link should take you to the first picture from that night, the rest are after it.

Anyone have any ideas why I can't post pictures here? I've made sure all the pictures in the post above are at 800 pixels or less.

I've even tried putting a single smaller image in this post but that wouldn't show up either.

I've tried reading the Rules and FAQ but didn't find the answer there. 

My posting rules does say that I may not post attachments - is that the same as inserting an image??

I'm clearly board rusty


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks, that works for me. Very nice pics, that is an awesome amount of light.
I have a different model vector twin lamp. So it doesn't look like I can retrofit mine. Not nearly as much room in the one I have. Oh well. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TorchBoy (Nov 17, 2007)

English_Mart said:


> :mecry: I'm not seeing them either....maybe the post is too big with all the pictures


After loading the pics by visiting that other site and looking at them *on* that site I can now view them inline, in your post above. I'd say it's the other site that's not allowing third party viewing (or whatever it's called).

AWESOME beamshots. :twothumbs

Wow.


----------



## KartRacer31 (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting the picts. I have this light, and have always thought about doing an HID conversion. I'm glad to see that everything fits so well, and it seems to put out a ton of light! 

I'm curious as to the condition of your battery. I would like to see if a brand new stock replacement battery would give you the close to 1 hour runtime as KevinL suggested previously. If it did, ...WOW! 

Please keep us posted with any updates on this light, such as if you get a new battery, etc. 

Thanks --Tim


----------



## ampdude (Nov 18, 2007)

That's amazing! I may need to make one of these myself!


----------



## English_Mart (Nov 18, 2007)

By the way, if you do a search for this lamp, it can be had for as little as $30! I put Vector 20 million into google, you could also try VEC192 as that is its model number.

Here's a link to another search result for you yanks http://www10.shopping.com/xPC-Vector_Black_And_Decker_VEC192_20_Million_Power_Series_Spotlight

If I can get a ballast and bulb kit sourced in the UK for about £100, you americans can probably get the same for $100 or less if you search for long enough and you've got yourself a pretty cheap and unusuall monster HID!


----------



## ez78 (Nov 18, 2007)

This is great. :thumbsup:Might be my next project too. So are the stock halogen bulbs H7 type base? Edit: ok sorry you said that already.


----------



## 2000xlt (Nov 18, 2007)

NICE pics, those are some real nice beamshots, not to mention some impressive output from the dual HID


----------



## ampdude (Nov 21, 2007)

English_Mart, I've seen these lights at Lowe's and probably Home Depot as well as other places, so I should have a local source. I plan on trying this mod out when time allows. It looks incredible.


----------



## fire-stick (Nov 21, 2007)

Where would be a good place to buy a cheap 50 watt HID kit like the one you used?


----------



## English_Mart (Nov 21, 2007)

ampdude said:


> English_Mart, I've seen these lights at Lowe's and probably Home Depot as well as other places, so I should have a local source. I plan on trying this mod out when time allows. It looks incredible.


 
Check out the link in one of my threads a few posts back, an outlet called Heartland America have it for $30 plus $4 shipping, which seems rediculously cheap 

Mart


----------



## English_Mart (Nov 21, 2007)

fire-stick said:


> Where would be a good place to buy a cheap 50 watt HID kit like the one you used?


 
I looked on ebay and a couple of other internet shops. Just remember to make sure you're getting the right bulb fit (H7) and the right colour temp (4300K which are the brightest and according to other folks here are the most pleasing colour. Certainly my 6-700K wolf eyes looks a little blue)

I think some of the kits are 55W but you can get 50W also, at least I've seen them listed at both.

I have since tried out another battery, but it turned out to be not new, so I can't really be sure of its condition. I did however get a little more run time out of it at about 22 mins.

Mart


----------



## TorchBoy (Nov 21, 2007)

I was in a big hardware store recently and saw a twin halogen spotlight there with joined reflectors like the spotlight in the photo above. Of course I thought of this thread. The reflectors on the one I saw seemed very shallow with the bulb coming very close to the front glass/lens. How long are H3 HID bulbs compared to H3 halogen bulbs? Also just how big are ballasts these days? That last photo made it look pretty small.


----------



## dahlinger (Feb 25, 2008)

This thread has been incredibly fun. I went ahead and bought a Vector Sport Spot (ie Vector model 192) twin spot light, and I bought a 55W HID automotive headlight conversion kit. I have to say the Vector Sport Spot is an odd looking flashlight; very functional, but odd. I also have to say that the Vector Sport Spot is reasonably well balanced in the hand (it has a carry handle) and has convenient features like a built-in charger circuit (it can be charged using 120VAC or 12VDC), LEDs to indicate amount of charge on the battery while charging, safety on/off switches, a separate low power LED flashlight beam, etc.

I spent a Saturday building a bracket for the 55W HID control modules and modified the innards of the Vector Sport Spot to mount the bracket containing the HID control modules. Surprisingly, everything fit inside the flashlight. And because I built the mounting bracket for the HID control modules, everything was securely attached; nothing was loose at all.

But I was totally blown away when I turned the thing on. WOW!!! The amount of light that thing produced was mind boggling. I went to a nearby park to try it out at night and found that I could easily light up trees and houses several blocks away.

I calculated that the two 55W HID bulbs produce over 8000 lumens of light in total. Keep in mind that in the US, most HID lights on cars are set up for 35W per HID bulb. So the twin 55W bulbs in my flashlight are 50% brighter than the two headlights on a BMW.

I figure that I have about $225 invested in this light ($42 for the original Vector Sport Spot that I bought on sale, $160 for a cheap 55W HID automotive conversion kit from China, and some miscellaneous screws, spacers, etc).

What a hoot. I thought about pointing it at the moon the other night during the lunar eclipse, but I thought I'd screw up all the astronomers around the world if I lit up the moon and they weren't expecting it.


----------



## Nos (Feb 26, 2008)

:huh: very nice mod. how many K do your bulbs have?


----------



## Patriot (Feb 26, 2008)

I'd love to see some pics from yours also if you get the chance. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dahlinger (Feb 26, 2008)

The bulbs that I used were H7 HID bulbs (as recommended in English_Mart's comments). I used 4300K color temperature bulbs.

Lower color temperature bulbs (ie less than 4300K) will give you a hue that is more yellow in color... 2800K color temperature bulbs will be noticeably more yellow, but are less likely to reflect off of particles (including moisture) in the air... that's why fog lights tend to be yellow... yellow light has less tendency to reflect back into a driver's face. Higher color temperature bulbs (ie greater than 6000K) will give you a hue that is more blue or violet in color and are more likely to reflect off of particles in the air... and you are more likely to see the light beam in the air, resulting in less light actually hitting your end target. The photos that English_Mart posted show that even for his 4200 - 4300K HID bulbs, you can easily see the light beam in the air. I notice that as well with my 4300K HID bulbs.

By the way, most auto manufacturers use approximately 4200K color temperature HID bulbs on their HID equipped vehicles shipped from the factory.


----------



## stollman (Feb 27, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone had thought about adding a thermal protection circuit for this unit? If so, where would you get it and wire it in, since some of us are not lelectricians.

Regarding the heat from the Ballasts, is there a way to incorporate a heat sink to help disperse heat during a continuous run?


----------



## tydirian (Feb 27, 2008)

Has anyone thought of replacing the battery pack with the A123 Li cells? I think you could use a pair of dewalt 36v packs and mod it into a single 14.4v 9.2Ah pack.


----------



## Charon (Feb 27, 2008)

Did you have to make any adjustments on where the bulbs sit in the reflector ? Ive seen lots of talk on car forums with people that do HID upgrades with their car. Since the reflectors are not designed for HID the focus is incorrect and they get a lot of diffused light being thrown into other drivers eyes.
Did you find it still focuses the beam properly ? Or does it flood much more light then the standard H7 bulds? Perhaps the the increase in brightness makes it less noticeable(for throw). Which would make me think if you had perfect focus you could throw MUCH further ?


----------



## dahlinger (Feb 27, 2008)

Regarding Stollman's question about thermal protection:
The Vector Sport Spot (ie Vector model 192) originally comes with two 120 watt incandescent halogen bulbs, for a total of 240 watts of power consumption, most of which gets converted into heat. The original flashlight itself has several cooling vents on both sides of the plastic housing around the rear of the reflector to vent all this heat. The conversion to two 55W HID bulbs has a total of about 124 watts of power consumption (each HID bulb consumes 55W and each HID control module consumes approx 7W. Hence, 2 * [55 +7] = 124W). So, the HID conversion consumes approximately 50% of the power as the original flashlight. The venting on the flashlight should be very adequate.

Keep in mind that the venting makes this flashlight "not waterproof". The bulbs are quite protected in a reasonably air tight chamber between the metal reflector and the glass lens. There is a rubber O-ring that gets compressed between the glass lens and the reflector. The bulb heats the reflector and heat is radiated off the back of the reflector and escapes through the vents in the housing behind the reflector. 

Also, the mounting bracket that I built for the HID control modules purposefully has spacers to provide a 1/4 inch air gap between the two HID control modules to allow air to circulate and cool the two HID control modules. The two HID control modules I got are each about 80% the size that is shown in English_Mart's photos shown earlier in this thread. And my two HID control modules have small cooling fins to help radiate heat out of the control module electronics.

So this is a long-winded way of saying, I don't think heat build-up will be a problem.

By the way, I got my HID kit at the following web site... scroll down the web site about half way... I got the "NEW Apexcone Racing Conversion Kit 4300K 55 Watts (for off road or Racing)" for $160 USD including shipping. Be sure to use their pull-down menu to order the H7 Bulb Type. I used this URL to get this sale price; their regular URL shows a higher price. 


http://www.xenonexpert.com/apexcone_sale.html


Regarding Tydirian's question about replacing the battery with a Lithium or Li-ion battery pack:
The original flashlight comes with a sealed lead acid (12Volt, 7.0 Amp-Hour) battery. I didn't weigh it, but I would guess it weighs 3 or 4 pounds. If you replace the battery, keep in mind that whatever you replace it with has to deliver approximately 10 amps on a continuous basis (124 watts divided by 12 volts is about 10 amps). Many Li-ion batteries will not maintain a 10 amp continuous current flow. However Li-ion battery packs for power tools might be able to do this. A sealed lead acid battery may be somewhat heavy, but it is a mature technology and they are known for easily providing high currents on a continuous basis without problem.

Keep in mind that each HID bulb is controlled from its own on/off switch (part of the original flashlight design). So, you can double the run-time of the flashlight by lighting only one HID bulb... but it's a lot more fun when both HID bulbs are lit !!!


Regarding Charon's question about bulb focus:
Good question. You are correct that automobile headlamp reflectors for HID bulbs are different than for incandescent bulbs. This is because the HID bulbs are typically longer in length than incandescent bulbs, and hence the light that radiates from the HID bulbs originate from a "point" farther away from the reflector surface than for incandescent bulbs. The result is that the light bouncing off of a given reflector will have a different light pattern for HID vs incandescent bulbs.

I did notice that light did flood more with the HID conversion, but the increase in lumens from the HID bulbs still provided improved throw over the original incandescent halogen bulbs. I agree with your premise that if the flashlight had perfect focus for HID bulbs, the throw would be even better. I will pace-off the distance that my HID conversion can throw and let you know. Note that with the 4200K HID bulbs, the beam reflects off of particles in the air (including humidity) which diminishes the light over very long distances (ie a mile or more). HID bulbs with approx 3000K color temperature do not reflect off of particles in the air as easily as the 4200K HID bulbs and you would expect that 3000K HID bulbs would result in more light reaching greater distances... but that just didn't seem to be the case from user comments that I found on various web sites.

I plan to do some crude light beam distance measurements this weekend. But for lighting up objects several blocks away, this flashlight conversion is quite incredible.


----------



## stollman (Feb 28, 2008)

Here's an idea that I've been considering. Purchase (2) Phillips DL50's, and (2) 75W Ballasts from Xevision ($800 for both Bulb and Ballast Set), and see what kind of light that makes (16,000 lumen?). The current Barn Burner uses a DL50 overdriven by a 75W Ballast to generate 8,000 lumen. I wonder if this battery pack would work (12V, NiMH, 10 Ah - http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2052). It might be a little too long at 2.45" H x 2.75" W x 6.55"L? 
Don't know if the 75 Ballasts would fit either? Interesting idea, though.


----------



## lasercrazy (Feb 29, 2008)

Reguarding the focus, Does anyone know where to get shorter bulbs or spacers? I remember in a spam post awhile ago someone had shorter bulbs produced to get proper focus in the illegal conversion kit he was selling. Maybe we could get ahold of some bulbs like that for a truely plug and play solution. Or just have some spacers machined by modamag or something. Don't mind me I'm just rambling on. 



dahlinger said:


> By the way, I got my HID kit at the following web site... scroll down the web site about half way... I got the "NEW Apexcone Racing Conversion Kit 4300K 55 Watts (for off road or Racing)" for $160 USD including shipping. Be sure to use their pull-down menu to order the H7 Bulb Type. I used this URL to get this sale price; their regular URL shows a higher price.
> 
> 
> http://www.xenonexpert.com/apexcone_sale.html
> ...


----------



## Nos (Mar 16, 2008)

anything new? more beamshots maybe?


----------



## Charon (Apr 11, 2008)

I just finished putting mine together. Got the 55W racing kit linked by dahlinger. 

A huge upgrade from the stock lights, now all I am wondering is how do these compare to the much more expensive spotlights ? 

I can light up the orchard that is just barely over 1600 feet away. Then the ground drops away and I am unable to light up the other side of the valley (2 miles away)

Now if I can just figure out a way to adjust the focus on these bulbs so I can focus like a mag cam.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Apr 18, 2008)

What an amazing HID mod!
With two 55 watt HID bulbs, your light outputs 10,100 lumens:wow:
Great job!


----------



## aussiebob (Apr 20, 2008)

Impressive light, i want one.:naughty:


----------



## Norm (Apr 20, 2008)

KevinL said:


> Battery packs are measured in mAH or AH. SLA's would be around 7-9AH, let's take it as 9 for your spotlight.
> 
> Normally, 200 watts for both lamps running simultaneously would be 200/12 = 16.6 amps.
> 
> ...


This is doesn't take into account that the higher your load the less the capacity will be. To achieve the rated capacity from an SLA battery it must be discharged at the 10 hour rate, therefore to get 9Ah from your battery the discharge rate would be only 900mA, the capacity must be de rated for higher discharge current.
see here
Norm


----------



## ampdude (Apr 30, 2008)

I didn't realize the HID kits are $160. I thought they were more like $60. 

I'm not that experienced with mods, so I'm feeling cheap when it comes to doing them.


----------



## Charon (May 1, 2008)

In interested in how this compares to other spot lights in the $200-$500 range.

This light does not seem to be all that popular here, this is really the only thread I have found where people have actually modded this light. I'm at the point where I am wondering if I can beat this thing with a Cyclops HID or get my hands on a brighter HID kit then the dual 55W.

If I could somehow focus the HID bulbs better this would probably even more amazing.

Without spending the money on a Thor ... what is my next step ?


----------



## lasercrazy (May 1, 2008)

Charon said:


> In interested in how this compares to other spot lights in the $200-$500 range.
> 
> This light does not seem to be all that popular here, this is really the only thread I have found where people have actually modded this light. I'm at the point where I am wondering if I can beat this thing with a Cyclops HID or get my hands on a brighter HID kit then the dual 55W.
> 
> ...


I've done this mod and it beats the Barnburner in output. If I can get them to focus just a little bit better it would beat it in throw as well.


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2008)

ampdude said:


> I didn't realize the HID kits are $160. I thought they were more like $60.
> 
> I'm not that experienced with mods, so I'm feeling cheap when it comes to doing them.



It's not the modding part I'm wary of... it's the potentially ruining the HID kit/host spotlight that's got me nervous :shakehead

Would those telescopic HID globes improve focus ability for such a mod?


----------



## petrev (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi

*How-To . . . Vector Twin 100W HID Pictures* 

Cheers 
Pete


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 2, 2008)

petrev said:


> How-To . . . Vector Twin 100W HID Pictures


Please remember to include the www. at the front of links to CPF threads. Ta.


----------



## petrev (Jun 2, 2008)

¥


----------



## petrev (Jun 2, 2008)

TorchBoy said:


> Please remember to include the www. at the front of links to CPF threads. Ta.


 
Hi 

Edited Link
Are you having problems ? Loads OK in IE, Firefox, Safari and Opera !

I hadn't noticed I wasn't using *www. . .*

Must have been using the same link since the last CPF server move . . .
Why is www. better than . ?

Cheers 
Pete


----------



## DM51 (Jun 2, 2008)

During and subsequent to the changeover last year, we had continual problems with CPF links that didn't contain the "www" part. They usually work, but they can still cause problems sometimes so we encourage people to amend them to include the "www".


----------



## petrev (Jun 2, 2008)

DM51 said:


> During and subsequent to the changeover last year, we had continual problems with CPF links that didn't contain the "www" part. They usually work, but they can still cause problems sometimes so we encourage people to amend them to include the "www".



Sorted - Ta


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 3, 2008)

Another KickAss mod. This is killing me. Wonder how this would fare against the Blitz mod.

I also saw this model at Amazon...hmmm


----------



## 12Johnny (Jun 19, 2008)

dahlinger said:


> Regarding Stollman's question about thermal protection:
> The Vector Sport Spot (ie Vector model 192) originally comes with two 120 watt incandescent halogen bulbs, for a total of 240 watts of power consumption, most of which gets converted into heat. The original flashlight itself has several cooling vents on both sides of the plastic housing around the rear of the reflector to vent all this heat. The conversion to two 55W HID bulbs has a total of about 124 watts of power consumption (each HID bulb consumes 55W and each HID control module consumes approx 7W. Hence, 2 * [55 +7] = 124W). So, the HID conversion consumes approximately 50% of the power as the original flashlight. The venting on the flashlight should be very adequate.
> 
> Keep in mind that the venting makes this flashlight "not waterproof". The bulbs are quite protected in a reasonably air tight chamber between the metal reflector and the glass lens. There is a rubber O-ring that gets compressed between the glass lens and the reflector. The bulb heats the reflector and heat is radiated off the back of the reflector and escapes through the vents in the housing behind the reflector.
> ...


 
What a GREAT post!!!!


----------



## petrev (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi

Posted thread

DIY 8800mAh Lithium pack for HID / Thor Mods

Might be of interest !

60+ Min. Runtime 
1/3 SLA Weight 

Cheers
Pete


----------



## artec540 (Jun 28, 2008)

English_Mart said:


> Ok ladies and jellyspoons, I've gone and taken a few snaps for you all
> 
> I took the following torches out with me, my new 110W HID vector, a 85W H4 12V lamp and my Mag85 with Fivemega 3 inch head. All had freshly charged batteries.
> 
> ...



That last photo of your double barreled flamethrower on the tree is just phenomenal! I bet there are some seriously disoriented owls in your neighborhood!
I envy you the horsepower but I don't think I envy it enough to hump that creature about. I've got a $38 Cyclops which would probably come somewhere close but I haven't got a pick-up truck to lug it about in.
Good for you, anyway and I hope you have fun with it!
Fran


----------

